# Thursday Night Drinks: 18th November, JamBase, Souk Madinat Jumeirah



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Eid Mubarak everyone! I hope those of you who got a few days off enjoyed the break...!

I thought I'd jump on the bandwagon this week and organise the regular Thursday drinks 

*So.... JamBase in Souk Madinat Jumeirah, from 9pm tomorrow night (the 18th)...*

Hopefully we can group outside, and once the place starts to busy up, the dancers (you know who you are!!!) can hit the floor!

Madinat Jumeirah is usually very busy at weekends, so please make sure you PM me, or one of the other regulars for contact details.

As always, regulars and newbies welcome :clap2:


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

bluester said:


> eid mubarak everyone! I hope those of you who got a few days off enjoyed the break...!
> 
> I thought i'd jump on the bandwagon this week and organise the regular thursday drinks
> 
> ...


i'm in!!!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ill be there. I hope Yoga Girl, Thunderbird, MikeyB and Ashely join up, as those are the people Im already at least somewhat acquainted with but always nice to meet even more new people! How exciting! 

Cheers!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Ill be there. I hope Yoga Girl, Thunderbird, MikeyB and Ashely join up, as those are the people Im already at least somewhat acquainted with but always nice to meet even more new people! How exciting!
> 
> Cheers!


Don't forget to get your mani/pedi and waxing done before tomorrow night. It can get busy on Thursdays!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Don't forget to get your mani/pedi and waxing done before tomorrow night. It can get busy on Thursdays!


rofl @ waxing... no man can survive the experience


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Good one Bluester!!! Well done 
I should be there bar any last minute problems at the office!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Nice one Bluester - I hope to be there, but my dancing skills might not make it.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Don't forget to get your mani/pedi and waxing done before tomorrow night. It can get busy on Thursdays!


lol poor nightshadow


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There was no ill intent Nightshadow! It was just a joke! Oh no, Jander, you're terrible!!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> There was no ill intent Nightshadow! It was just a joke! Oh no, Jander, you're terrible!!


yeah well.. umm :focus:!!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Good stuff Bluester! Will pop by for a drink!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Don't forget to get your mani/pedi and waxing done before tomorrow night. It can get busy on Thursdays!


When you meet me in person youll see unfortunately I am not waxing material quite just yet... lol. No 6 pack abs or chisel-hard chest here, haha!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't understand why people like 6 packs when a Keg offers more beer


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> When you meet me in person youll see unfortunately I am not waxing material quite just yet... lol. No 6 pack abs or chisel-hard chest here, haha!


I am hopeful that i will be there, Could someone forward the location, cheers


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> When you meet me in person youll see unfortunately I am not waxing material quite just yet... lol. No 6 pack abs or chisel-hard chest here, haha!


No chisel hard chest?! *sigh* 

Bluester, a couple of cousins and I are heading over to Trilogy tonight so we will pass by for a bit before that


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Dont worry about forwarding the location as i have just found it!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> When you meet me in person youll see unfortunately I am not waxing material quite just yet... lol. No 6 pack abs or chisel-hard chest here, haha!


"quite just yet" sounds promising     

when you've got the 6 pack abs, you're going to look like any other male gym addict here sporting half buttoned up tight shirts. c'mon... be original..


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I don't understand why people like 6 packs when a Keg offers more beer


... it must have something to do with the belly becoming as big as the keg


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Thunderbird1 said:


> Dont worry about forwarding the location as i have just found it!


PM me if you want a contact number too


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> No chisel hard chest?! *sigh*
> 
> Bluester, a couple of cousins and I are heading over to Trilogy tonight so we will pass by for a bit before that


Excellent... then we can all gatecrash your party in Trilogy! :clap2:


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> when you've got the 6 pack abs, you're going to look like any other male gym addict here sporting half buttoned up tight shirts. c'mon... be original..


or deep V necks, male decolletes is just wrong!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

bluester said:


> Excellent... then we can all gatecrash your party in Trilogy! :clap2:


I better practice my dance moves then!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I can just imagine Pammy doing the Running Man and the Electric Slide ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> I can just imagine Pammy doing the Running Man and the Electric Slide ...


Believe it or not, we used to these all the time back home!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Line dancing?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

cami said:


> ... it must have something to do with the belly becoming as big as the keg


So *THATS* what happened to me!!! Sigh, I was never really sure how my belly came to exist...


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Line dancing?


Getting back to topic: since you seem so well informed in the world of dance, can we assume that you will be coming?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> No chisel hard chest?! *sigh*
> 
> Bluester, a couple of cousins and I are heading over to Trilogy tonight so we will pass by for a bit before that


Whats trilogy?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Whats trilogy?


it's a nightclub in Jumeirah


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jander13 said:


> it's a nightclub in Jumeirah


...filled with scantily clad girls gyrating to Kanye West and other hip hop nonsense! No offence meant if you're a hip hop fan! 

I am kidding of course...it's a nightclub in Jumeirah!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Whats trilogy?


one of the most expensive meat markets here... among a lot of other things


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

cami said:


> one of the most expensive meat markets here... among a lot of other things


they carry ribeyes / prime ribs?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> they carry ribeyes / prime ribs?


oh yeah they do, both genders... and for the right price, they carry anything you can afford treating


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

bluester said:


> Eid Mubarak everyone! I hope those of you who got a few days off enjoyed the break...!
> 
> I thought I'd jump on the bandwagon this week and organise the regular Thursday drinks
> 
> ...



Can you PM me your cell / mobile please? Ill be there tonight! I already know a few people, but just in case they arent there yet, I can recognize you fellas. 

Noel


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sounds like we should head for Trilogies.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah trilogy sounds like an intriguing social study, see you there Pam


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you for a lovely evening Bluester!  
It was great seeing you all again!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Was fantastic hanging with you folks again! I wish the groups hadnt split up into 2 places as soon as I got there, as I really wish Id had more time to talk to Cami, Mike, Anna and Bluester... but alas, how could I say no to dancing and drinking ? 

Trilogy sure is expensive though! I spent about $500 Dirhams at that place and the only girls that talked to me were the waitstaff! Haha, just kidding.

Ipshi, Dina and Ann, had a wonderful time dancing with you ladies. 

Debbi and Ari, hope you'll actually stick around a bit longer next time!  

Looking forward to next Thursday.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

cami said:


> one of the most expensive meat markets here... among a lot of other things


lol @ meat markets? why do you call it that?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> ...filled with scantily clad girls gyrating


Perfect. Muahahaha..... evil laugh


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks for organizing it bluester  and great to see you all and meet new people. too bad in two days i'll have to go back to the grind . a pity fun time is over sooooo soon    

you are all a great group, and thanks a lot for "adopting" me. looking forward to seeing the group expanding


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

awww... thanks hun! i had fun dancin wit u too... hope u got ur pizza 

@bluester -- thanks for organizing it... n maybe next time ul join us in dancing too?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I had Unos Chicago Pizza yesterday at City Center in Deira... its not even close to the real pizzas in Chicago, but its better than nothing.  

So yes, i guess in the end, I did get my pizza!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

real pizzas? Dude the real pizzas are in Italy and I don't think you would like them if you like the way Uno do their pizza!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh so Mr. Pizza connoiseur .... please enlighten us as to what real pizza is like ... 

We, the less fortunate ones, would like to benefit from your pizza wisdom ...


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> real pizzas? Dude the real pizzas are in Italy and I don't think you would like them if you like the way Uno do their pizza!


Actually, believe it or not, Chicago is world famous for its pizzas. Italian authorities came over about 12 years ago from Naples, to review and judge, etc. I realize in Italy a pizza is a bit smaller, its thin crust and you're supposed to fold it, almost like a taco or pita. 

However, Chicago created the Deep Dish and Stuffed pizzas that much of the world has adopted. 

Anyway, point is that even Italians thought it was amazing and gave it a high grade. I cant find the article on Google but Im sure if I search long enough, something will come up.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah no pan/deep dish pizzas in Italy! oh and most don't even contain any meat either!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I like them thick and stacked ... I prefer not to eat "origami" pizza lol


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

me too but sometimes those thin pizzas are real good as the crust doesn't take away too much of the toppings flavors.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Thin and Crispy for me everytime Too much dough in the others


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Buffalo chicken pizza at Round Table Pizza is the bestest ever  and I'm eating one right now!!  :love


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Buffalo chicken pizza at Round Table Pizza is the bestest ever  and I'm eating one right now!!  :love


Youre making me envious!!! Arggh sounds delicious. Where is this place? And how are you posting on the forums from a restaurant?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

its called a bb baby!! YAY!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Youre making me envious!!! Arggh sounds delicious. Where is this place? And how are you posting on the forums from a restaurant?


Ipshi's right! Most of my posts are from my blackberry 
And this may come as a shock to you but we do have a pizza delivery service in Dubai 
Try and google Round Table Pizza in Dubai Media City! My favourite - medium pizza, thin crust - half buffalo chicken and half gourmet veggie! Yum-O


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Have yet to try Round Table Pizza too! I am eating a homemade pizza right now, fresh out of the oven! About to take my first bite now, if I never post again it either means I died and went to heaven or I died of food poisoning and I could go either way then


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Ipshi's right! Most of my posts are from my blackberry
> And this may come as a shock to you but we do have a pizza delivery service in Dubai
> Try and google Round Table Pizza in Dubai Media City! My favourite - medium pizza, thin crust - half buffalo chicken and half gourmet veggie! Yum-O


wow so we have google, pizza delivery and blackberries that can do forum posts in dubai? now i finally know why this place rocks!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jander my friend, you seemed so blissful in your ignorance that we didn't want to disturb you!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Jander my friend, you seemed so blissful in your ignorance that we didn't want to disturb you!


yeah my blissful existence is disturbed with this newfound knowledge now, i just want things to be like they were before


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

ipshi said:


> its called a bb baby!! YAY!!


I miss my blackberry. I sold my Blackberry Curve 8900 with the Wi-Fi / UMA calling capability. (This means that If Im on a call and the BB detects wifi, it switches to wifi calling and the call is free.  ) 

Anyway, now I have a Samsung Galaxy S. The new Amoled phone that came out. Its pretty sweet, but no Wi-Fi calling.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> real pizzas? Dude the real pizzas are in Italy and I don't think you would like them if you like the way Uno do their pizza!


I beg to differ. There are a number of Italian places that have the "real" pizzas. Not what you get in Naples, but then you dont get that even in Italy anywhere outside of Naples.... Nightshadow just didnt follow the advice...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> yeah no pan/deep dish pizzas in Italy! oh and most don't even contain any meat either!


I love the way everyone on this thread seems to know everything about real Italian pizzas.....  NO COMMENT. But as far as I am concerned most people wouldnt know one if it hit them in the face!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Bluester thanks for organising a great evening out last Thursday. Sorry for the late post but it has been a bit of a long weekend...!!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> I love the way everyone on this thread seems to know everything about real Italian pizzas.....  NO COMMENT. But as far as I am concerned most people wouldnt know one if it hit them in the face!


Well I only know what I see on those travel channels and Iron Chef type shows... they always say original Italian pizza is thin, small (made for 1 person), etc...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> Well I only know what I see on those travel channels and Iron Chef type shows... they always say original Italian pizza is thin, small (made for 1 person), etc...


Italian pizza is usually at least 30 cm in diameter if not more. The base can be almost paper thin but that depends on the pizzaiolo making it. It is served uncut and the toppings are not options but depend on the name of the pizza.
It is ONLY made in a wooden oven. No other cooking method is allowed.
And obviously the cheese is real mozzarella (special quality used for pizzas)...
There is an alternative which could be described as Deep Pan, which is slightly different and more spongy, called Focaccia.
Again names and types depend on which area of Italy you are from...

And that concludes today's lesson on Pizzas  

Anything produced by Pizza Hut and other similar places is as much a pizza as my car is a Ferrari...(I wish!)


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Well I think we all know Dominos, Papa Johns and Pizza Hut are as good for pizzas as McDonalds and Burger King are to real burgers. Its all crap. Anything attached to a franchise is usually this way. California Pizza Kitchen is another crap chain. 

You must remember though Yoga Girl, Italians straight off the boat in NYC were the ones to bring their old world recipes over and evolve them there as well as in Chicago. These are pizzas created by Italians for Italians in the late 1800's and early 1900's. 

I realize they arent the same old-school pizzas anymore, as over time tastes changed and even flavors have. (Theres a Chicken Alfredo pizza I order a lot in Chicago with a buttery garlic crust that is just amazing....) 

Id trust a slice of NY pizza any day before I eat a slice in Peru, India, Australia, or South Africa... not sure if that makes sense. (Haha, pizzas in Mexico consist of Jalapenos, hot sauce and chihuahua cheese... how horrible is that?)


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Whoa? Did you just use the F word (F.O.B)? Whoa??!

Chihuahua cheese?? Do I even wanna know?? As in, yo quiero Taco Bell? LOL


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh god dont get my started on Taco Bell man! Haha...although, Ill admit, chains like White Castle are awesome at 4 am! Ever have those?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

In N Out


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> In N Out


Never had them, i heard they are awesome massive burgers though!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

pizza is serious business


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Never heard of white castle until Harold and Kumar went to it


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

In N out ... 10 x 10 ... animal style


----------

